# Christmas Fancy dress!



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Here comes Santa Claus, here comes Santa Claus......


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

^that is great i love the prezzie helmet!


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah the present on your head really brings it over the top. Loves it.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

She's supposed to be Santa's gift bag  They were too funny, Spirit, the pony absolutely didn't care or seem offended by his outfit, wore it with dignity  We had 6 "reindeer" with elves riding in front like they were pulling Santa and they did a dressage musical to 38 Special's "Here comes Santa Claus." It was a hit!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

haha great!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

This is about as fancy as we got , but I think they look cute and they both were pretty cooperative ..: )


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

haha great, they look so happy


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Hahaha this is about as christmasy as he'll get! He hates putting anything on his head haha.


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

He did have tinsel around his noseband but it kept falling off, haha. He had bells on red tinsel sleeves on his reins too.


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

merry x-mas!!! to all!!!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

these are great!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

aww you're all winners


----------

